# quite shocking news



## RynoP (9/7/18)

So I went today to renew my drivers licence. 
Got the shocl of my life with a R36 000 bill for a truck licence i never have owned! 
all that they can say is that I have to pay and thats that!?


----------



## Silver (9/7/18)

What?
That's crazy!

Sounds like the story when one gets a massive electricity bill that is impossible - and you have to pay it first and then query later...

What happened in the end @RynoP ?


----------



## Christos (9/7/18)

RynoP said:


> So I went today to renew my drivers licence.
> Got the shocl of my life with a R36 000 bill for a truck licence i never have owned!
> all that they can say is that I have to pay and thats that!?


I think you need to go get affidavits and some other 8 million pieces of paper to prove it's not you.
Unfortunately you can't forget about it and hope it goes away.
This happened to me a few years ago when my plates were "cloned".


----------



## RynoP (9/7/18)

I went today to get an affodavit. I got an new job but they cant take me on if i dont renew my license! so its quite a big blow for me. 

I have contacted a few people with no good news about the situation. 

i jist want to renew my drivers license


----------



## Christos (9/7/18)

RynoP said:


> I went today to get an affodavit. I got an new job but they cant take me on if i dont renew my license! so its quite a big blow for me.
> 
> I have contacted a few people with no good news about the situation.
> 
> i jist want to renew my drivers license


Also don't go to eastgate either. The sandton station is 30000 times better.

Took my 80 year old dad to eastgate station and they were utterly useless. We waited 5 hours initially to be told to come back.
We went back and were told to join the que again after being told they would let him in the front since he waited the first time while they let their pals in front of us continuously.

Went to sandton and they sorted him out in 30 minutes and he got his licence 2 weeks before me even though I applied a week before him.
They sent him an sms while I went a few times to be told come back in a week....


----------



## RynoP (9/7/18)

I am in pretoria so here its watloo, akasia, centurion and bronkorstspruit. I am going to bronkies tomorrow morning at 5 to see if they might be better help.


----------



## Hardtail1969 (10/7/18)

RynoP said:


> I am in pretoria so here its watloo, akasia, centurion and bronkorstspruit. I am going to bronkies tomorrow morning at 5 to see if they might be better help.


Midrand is also a good option. And the queues are shorter than centurion

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

